# 5 month puppy- what to expect



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Hank is now 5 months, he stays in a large kennel now inside while I am at work and I have a web cam on him and he sleeps most the day. When I get home he is ready to play and we spend and hour at the park and I play with him through the night then he goes to bed about 930 and sleeps through the night until 630 am. So my question is how much would a puppy at five months sleep? I had the last 2 days off and he seems stuck in his routine ( being a sleepy dog) during the day. Today he seemed really tired and just wanted to cuddle up. He just wasn't as spazy today which I wonder if he is just being a lazy dog or he's depressed or maybe sick?? This is my first dog so I really don't know what to expect sometimes. Any comments on your puppy / dog experience will be great!! He doesn't show signs of being sick, although he has been sneezing the last few days. Maybe I am over reacting?? I swear dogs are just like kids and they bring on the same anxiety !!


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

And also he just got is adult teeth in/ or the are still growing in, I swear the teeth in the back grew in 2 days


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

a lot. Dogs sleep alot. I have observed something I call "opportunity sleeping" which means, they sleep when nothing's happening, storing up energy in case a party breaks out. Sometimes on camping trips, they'll go 2-3 days with almost no daytime napping at all. Most of the time, a dog in an apparently very sound sleep, can hear you pick up his leash through two closed doors, and be on his feet at the door ready to go instantaeously.

But it varies by breed. And/or by individual. I have a dog now, a hound nearly 9 months, takes him several minutes to rouse from a nap, no matter what. The terrier on the other hand, I swear is the lightest sleeper ever.

To answer your specific question, your dog sounds totally normal to me. When he gets reliable enough to have run of the house during the day, he'll probably move around a bit more -- follow the sunbeam from window to window for example. He'd appreciate a doggy door, where he could go outside and bark at something, and nap in the sunshine on nice days. But that's a question of where he sleeps, vs how much.

All the pups I ever raised (its been a few), I don't remember ever seeing a gap for a missing tooth -- one day it's needle-sharp little puppy teeth, the next it's a big gleaming set of big-dog teeth.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know the exact biology, but I think the adult teeth really do push out the puppy teeth. There's a good chance that he's going through some soreness and teething, but if you haven't seen any personality change, during normal play time, I wouldn't worry.

I ran into a similar situation as you (and still do). Dogs adapt and get into a routine of being awake when we're around and asleep otherwise. I had a week long vacation when my pup was about the same age as yours. He was sluggish and didn't want to have anything to do with me after 10am (when I'm usually gone), but perked right up when it was time for a walk and supper.

Now my dog is 11 yo and currently sleeping on the corner of my bed. Sometimes, he'll open an eye when I walk around or get on the bed to watch TV....otherwise I think he currently sleeps about 20 hours a day....


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, this helps 
Me understand puppy's more. You really do need experience how the act, change etc to understand what is normal and that cones with time and owning puppies over a lifetime, They are just like babies and owners are over protective just like you would be for your own kids


----------

